# Healthy, wild Green Tree Frogs!



## miley_take (Feb 2, 2012)

I thought I'd post these really gorgeous photos I grabbed of these three gorgeous GTF's that we found out in the backyard. It's awesome to see more frogs then toads and I'd say the toad:frog ratio is at least 1:2 out here (2.5ac, big dam). My boyfriend has spent the past few years trying to iradicate the toads and has succeeded quite well, to the point you sometimes wish all the frogs would shut up :lol: But these are just three we could catch.

The last little brown frog was one we rescued that was found encased in hair, dust and other debris, don't know what he is so hoping someone could ID him for me too.

Enjoy! 
Emily 




GTF by Emorelia Photography, on Flickr




GTF by Emorelia Photography, on Flickr




Mirror Image by Emorelia Photography, on Flickr




Mirror Image by Emorelia Photography, on Flickr




GTFs by Emorelia Photography, on Flickr




GTF by Emorelia Photography, on Flickr




GTFs by Emorelia Photography, on Flickr

And the unidentified frog - 




Rescue Frog by Emorelia Photography, on Flickr


----------



## thals (Feb 2, 2012)

All gorgeous shot's Em, beautiful frogs!


----------



## Trouble (Feb 2, 2012)

Lovely shots, as always, Emily =D 
I love Mirror Image and the group shot of them!! Great to see more frogs then toads, too!


----------



## richoman_3 (Feb 2, 2012)

very nice pics !
the other frog looks like litoria rubella


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Feb 2, 2012)

It certainly is Litoria rubella.

Unless... you in the golf country by any chance?


----------



## miley_take (Feb 2, 2012)

GeckPhotographer said:


> It certainly is Litoria rubella.
> 
> Unless... you in the golf country by any chance?



You mean Gulf? No, Central Queensland


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Feb 3, 2012)

Love your photography – very professional and exquisite visually.

With a sort rounded snout like that plus the plus the streak from nose to eye and beyond, I would definitely agree it is a Desert Tree Frog _Litoria rubella_.

Blue


----------



## dintony (Feb 3, 2012)

Fantastic shots!! Sooooo lovely to look at! Photo is my fave.... the metallic look is awesome! Thanks heaps for sharing... off to check out more of your pics on FB now 

Thought I'd share my froggy mirror pic (taken a few years ago now)


----------



## miley_take (Feb 3, 2012)

THanks guys!

Yeah, your ID's are correct, I'm sure it is Litoria Rubella. Thanks!


----------



## SperO (Feb 3, 2012)

your photos are stunning. I love GTF  

however because of my love of them I have had very little sleep the last few nights.


----------



## GeckPhotographer (Feb 3, 2012)

Yeah I mean gulf... hehe my spelling sometimes.


----------



## carioca (Feb 27, 2012)

Stunning photos of the frogs! Will look the series up on flickr...


----------



## r3ptilian (Feb 27, 2012)

Don't worry GeckoPhotographer anywhere that has Cane Toads is "golf country"


----------



## Pado2087 (Feb 27, 2012)

wow i wish i got green tree frogs around my house i hate being in Sydney its very boring with no wildlife


----------

